# still no signs of pregnancy



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Get an xray. Then you can count, skulls/spines to see how many. Sometimes a singleton is not obvious until right before birth.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy showed all the signs - my mentor was certain she was pregnant, the vet thought it possible, albeit a singleton or small litter - and then the scan showed absolutely nothing there! Next time I will be getting a scan (x-rays are not offered routinely in the UK).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Years ago one of my boxers was mated and showed no signs of a thing. She only had two puppies, which was hardly any for a boxer. The vet was able to feel them without an xray.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

At this stage in the pregnancy the vet should definitely be able to palpate.

Lizette showed all the signs of pregnancy that you described with her first breeding...it was a false pregnancy. At this stage you should see the nipples enlarge.

If she is carrying high up under the ribs she will not be very wide...also if she only has one or two pups. Smaller litter carriers sometimes do not go into labour so it is best if you get the vet to palpate to confirm pregnancy...and if so have an x-ray to determine litter size.


----------



## jazz06 (Jun 29, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> At this stage in the pregnancy the vet should definitely be able to palpate.
> 
> Lizette showed all the signs of pregnancy that you described with her first breeding...it was a false pregnancy. At this stage you should see the nipples enlarge.
> 
> If she is carrying high up under the ribs she will not be very wide...also if she only has one or two pups. Smaller litter carriers sometimes do not go into labour so it is best if you get the vet to palpate to confirm pregnancy...and if so have an x-ray to determine litter size.


thankyou all for the replies im taking her for blood tests tuesday, so will get the vet to have a feel then, ive had a feel myself but not too much but then again im not a vet so wouldnt have a clue what i was feeling, will keep you updated thanks again


----------



## jazz06 (Jun 29, 2011)

jazz06 said:


> thankyou all for the replies im taking her for blood tests tuesday, so will get the vet to have a feel then, ive had a feel myself but not too much but then again im not a vet so wouldnt have a clue what i was feeling, will keep you updated thanks again


hi just a quick update had my girl checked over by vets today and no puppies thankyou all for the advice donna


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Too bad...must be disappointing. Thank you for the update.


----------

